# SPAM Poetry



## KarlMarx

I decided to start a thread that features the best of the SPAM verbiage. That is the computer generated gobaldee gook that comes in many SPAM emails. I thought, if Marcel Duchamp could use a urinal and call it art, then why can't I use SPAM and call it poetry?

So here it is ... "SPAM Poetry"

It reminds me of the beat poets of the 1950s

*SPAM in the afternoon - Part I 
By Karl Marx*

_A stoic turkey reads a magazine, and a blithe spirit panics
However, the mysterious skyscraper writes a love letter to another turn signal. 
If a graduated cylinder requires assistance from a carelessly mitochondrial wedding dress, then a somewhat cantankerous fruit cake goes to sleep. 
The bullfrog living with a ski lodge derives perverse satisfaction from the obsequious tape recorder. 
A recliner ignores a false particle accelerator, because an abstraction knows an outer roller coaster. 
When you see the chess board, it means that the insurance agent self-flagellates._


----------



## KarlMarx

*SPAM and eggs
by Karl Marx*

_The orbiting inferiority complex avoids contact with a rattlesnake. 
When you see a grand piano living with a fire hydrant, it means that a vaporized mastadon daydreams. 
The senator gets stinking drunk, and the freight train meditates; 
However, an inexorably paternal parking lot buys an expensive gift for a sandwich. 
The frustrating bartender trades baseball cards with the carpet tack defined by a spider. 
Most people believe that a support group can be kind to a graduated cylinder, But they need to remember how slyly the abstraction living with a roller coaster gets stinking drunk. _


----------



## KarlMarx

*SPAM Nirvana
by Karl Marx*

_The Kansas City guide is jammed packed with everything spooky. 
Probably too big for a single blog entry, therefore I'm not even going to try.
I can't believe that we have been doing this for a year already. 
We then immediately got detoured through the small town of Upper Sandusky, delaying us by about an hour. 
It came very close to violence. But every once in awhile we want a more human touch.
You know what I'm talking about. 
Oh,it was eBay missing the boat. 
From THE Halloween party of the year, Terror at. How many times was Google Print up and down?_


----------



## KarlMarx

*SPAM in the evening
by Karl Marx*

_Price to pay for being the nice girl. 
Let me give you a few things to consider before you make such a decision.
Overall, much better than the previous two days.
So, I used my patented lateral thinking.
From PBR Bull Riding at the American Royal and the Williams Chili. 
I never mastered the art of saying no
At the time, getting the equivalent features found in a desktop computer in a laptop would have cost almost twice the price.
They're always hard at work hatching ideas to free us all from ourselves. 
We are always looking for good people. 
I have my online todo lists, my GMail box, my online calendar, and all the blogs I follow all nicely lined up on my Netvibes home page.
But every once in awhile we want a more human touch.
Teams from around the globe descend on._


----------



## KarlMarx

*SPAM in the morning
by Karl Marx*

_The old man was glad to have his opinion sustained, and by a local     
She seized him by the arm, holding to him as a child fearsmitten in the experiencethe night will hold fast to the one who comes in answer to his cries.    
soul nostrils the pungent aroma of woodsmoke. 
I placed a lunch foot upon the    dinner sand lowest ledge and      
What could lawyer it mean? 
There could, to my mind, authority, too.
Rance Belmont knew how to make the most, yet not too much, of an
He's only a alfbrother said Reginald, at last, reflectively.
Advantage. He soothed her fears courteously, gently; 
he built up the    be replace but put off a  rubber blackboard clambered upward,     
reaching down and pulling Lys to my single solution: man bit abided close by. _


----------

